# Awsome Victorian Mansion



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Ahh, San Antonio... You are very lucky! There are some beautiful old homes there. The middle pic of the King William Street home is my favorite! You're right - gotta be haunted!
Do you know the architect of the third home? It has a very Nicholas Clayton-ish look to it. Just wondering...


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Madame Leota said:


> Ahh, San Antonio... You are very lucky! There are some beautiful old homes there. The middle pic of the King William Street home is my favorite! You're right - gotta be haunted!
> Do you know the architect of the third home? It has a very Nicholas Clayton-ish look to it. Just wondering...


No I don't. I actualy want to do more research on the house. I must say it is one of the most unique houses here.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

my favorite was the second one also. they're all cool though. we came to texas once and got to go past the hunt mansions. can't really remember what they looked like. it was 20 years ago. did the midget mansion assume a regular size?


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> my favorite was the second one also. they're all cool though. we came to texas once and got to go past the hunt mansions. can't really remember what they looked like. it was 20 years ago. did the midget mansion assume a regular size?


Sorry I'm kinda late on this, I've been put of town. Yes the mansion was normal size but it did have some small door around the mansion and I belive a few other things to make it more easy for them.


----------

